# Arnis Fest



## Brian Johns (Sep 1, 2004)

Folks,

Arnis Fest is coming up soon !! It is taking place on the weekend of Oct. 7, 8, 9 , and 10 (just over a month from now) in Orland Park, IL at Ken Smith's beautiful school.

For more details on this outstanding camp, please go to the "Events" section of the IMAF website which is www.modernarnis.net.

Take care,
Brian Johns
Member, IMAF Board of Directors
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## ppko (Sep 1, 2004)

WhoopAss said:
			
		

> Folks,
> 
> Arnis Fest is coming up soon !! It is taking place on the weekend of Oct. 7, 8, 9 , and 10 (just over a month from now) in Orland Park, IL at Ken Smith's beautiful school.
> 
> ...


dang it I won't be able to attend I have to do some demonstrations make sure and tell us how it turns out


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Brian,

You'll see me there.  Gonna have fun!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Brian Johns (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Dan,

Will be looking forward to meeting you there ! This should be a great camp !

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Mark Lynn (Sep 10, 2004)

Brian

Do you know who will be instructing for the camp?

Mark


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Mark,

You going?  Let me know!

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Brian Johns (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Mark,

All of the Masters of Tapi Tapi are scheduled to instruct at this camp. I believe that you have met most of them, right ? Are you thinking of going to Arnis Fest ?

Take care,
Brian 




			
				The Boar Man said:
			
		

> Brian
> 
> Do you know who will be instructing for the camp?
> 
> Mark


----------



## Mark Lynn (Sep 14, 2004)

Brian, Dan

Yeah I would like to go.  Been hit with some financil setbacks these past couple of months, but I'm do to ask my wife for a much needed kitchen pass.  There were a couple of other seminars I thought about trying to attend, but they won't fit in my schedule.

However I might make it up there for Friday and Saturday training, I need to contact Ken and see if I can get a partial or two day rate or something.  but I would love to go for the training and see both of you all again.

mark


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 14, 2004)

Okay.  Hope to see you there.  I'll be there to have some fun.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## HenchmanNoNameTag (Sep 21, 2004)

I cannot wait for ArnisFest.  If it's anything like Michigan State was this past June, there will be a guaranteed good time. 
Hope to see everyone there!!

- The Henchman (with no name tag)


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 2, 2004)

A bump up to remind folks of the upcoming ArnisFest which is next weekend !! Gonna be a blast.

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 11, 2004)

Just got back from Arnis Fest.  Had a great time.  I was very surprised to be asked to teach a session.  I would like to say the hospitality of Ken and Tammy Smith and the crew at Islander's Karate was excellent!  I'll let Brian Johns or someone else review the day by day activities of the camp itself but again, I had a great time.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 11, 2004)

Very glad to hear that Dan had such a good time at Arnis Fest and I agree that the hospitality displayed by Ken and Tammy Smith and the Islander's Karate folks was quite excellent. I'll post a review tomorrow; be warned that I missed parts of various sessions due to photo shoots and other IMAF stuff going on. Today is "catch up" day as far as yard work, doing stuff around the house, yada yada yada yada..... :idunno: 

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 12, 2004)

This camp was a lot of fun. While I was involved in a number of activities that took me out of a couple training sessions, here is a capsule, to the best of my memory:

Master Gaby started things off with the basic single sinawali and it's applications (from what I am told, since I was not at this particular session.) Later in the camp, she taught a session involving the traditionals and had a very impressive knife session involving the application of the figure 8.

Master Gauss taught a two versus one stick session that stressed footwork and  angling. He added in the traditional palis palis movements into this drill. Throughout the camp, Chuck covered basic and advanced tapi tapi both for the beginner and advanced students, both L vs. R and R vs. R.

Master Zawilinski, throughout the camp, taught a few sessions on the traditional striking styles and its applications (figure 8, abanico, rompida, etc). He also covered the empty handed aspects of Modern Arnis utilizing the single sinawali movements

Master Smith taught sessions on right vs. right tapi tapi.

Dr. Schea taught a couple of sessions dealing with groundwork and right vs. right tapi tapi. I missed his right vs. right tapi tapi session due to an on going photo shoot.

Master Ladis taught sessions on the sinawali boxing drills and if I recall correctly, a session on right vs. right tapi tapi.

Guro Earl Tullis taught a session on joint locks. Very entertaining to listen to Earl teach in his East Texas twang and humor. He also taught a session on traditionals as well.

Finally Master Dan Anderson taught a session on counters to joint locks, the structural aspects of the diving throw as well as the concepts behind stick disarm reversals.

However fuzzy some of my details of the camp may be, the one thing that is not easily forgotten is the unrelenting focus on the importance of body positioning, footwork, angling, range, leveraging, and structure. In short, nothing really works unless one possesses those attributes. You can have all the fancy techniques in the world but they won't mean squat unless you have the aforementioned attributes.

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 13, 2004)

Sounds like a good and very productive event.

I am sorry I missed it.


Good work everyone :asian:


----------



## HenchmanNoNameTag (Oct 16, 2004)

For those who did not get to attend ArnisFest 2004, you missed out.  It was truly a great time.  I cannot wait until the next camp!  

A thanks to Mr. Dan Anderson for helping clean up my empty-hand disarms.  

Until next time,

- The Henchman


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 17, 2004)

Hench,

You're welcome.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 18, 2004)

Congrats on a good event!

Paul Janulis


----------

